# Best of the Horse forum 2008



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is all in fun and think about this last year and what happened that was relevant to this BB.

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *

*4. Best Username - *

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow this will need a whole day to be honest. I think I'll do it on Sunday 

Regards


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/show-me-your-faces-6714/

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *

Besides the NH thread that was deleted this one..

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/please-critique-marchador-mare-12298/

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *

The NH thread that was deleted. Despite it going downhill at the end it had a lot of information. Too bad it couldn't have just been edited.

*4. Best Username - *

amandaandeggo (I keep thinking of Ham and Eggs)

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *

Joshie my carrot buddy

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *

Regal Charm

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *

Jehanzeb sounds interesting

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*

Three way tie with Joshie/Regal Charm and Justdressageit

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
My2Geldings - KatieStanley's new mare and Blkjimni lookes to have some nice ones*.*

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*

Joshie and Regal Charm with Jehanzeb not far behind.

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *

All the ones that are added as my friends and a few more.

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*

None in particular

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *

Reduce the number of forums...I still get lost.

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *

The variety of the forums, in spite of getting lost. 

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*

Not particulary

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership-*

How to steal carrots ???

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *

Nothing to me personally but my horse was named Champion Open Hunter at the last show and I just never felt he could do well in hunter classes so this was a very pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spyder said:


> This is all in fun and think about this last year and what happened that was relevant to this BB.
> 
> *1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*
> jokes and funnys lot of laughs
> ...


 My youngest daughter is giving me another grandbaby in about 5 months
I have 4 now, 1 granddaughter and 3 grandsons. Maybe I should hope for another granddaughter to kind of even up the numbers. LOL>>>


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*

The Farmpony and Moxie Show

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *

The saddle fitting ones

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *

Can's think of one

*4. Best Username - *

PoptartShop

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *

Moxie

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *

Regal Charm, iridehorses, Spyder (you know, the "mature" ones :lol

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *

????

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*

iridehorses

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *

My2Geldings's Cobalt or Solon

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*

Farmpony (I love her wit)

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *

Too many to name.

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*

None in particular

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *

The color - I want the green back!

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *

The variety of the forums, in spite of getting lost. 

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*

Not particularly

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership-*

A new respect for him and the moderators 

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum?

*I rediscovered my artistic side


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year - 

I like the jokes and the carrot teasing. :lol:

2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - 

Too many to mention. I am impressed with the general thought that goes through many of the posts on the breeding thread. That sensibility seems to be, "most horses are not breeding quality."

3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - 

I haven't noticed too many dead threads.

4. Best Username - 

Spyder. :shock: Makes me wonder who she is and what she REALLY looks like.

5. Most Inspirational Poster - 

Spyder, love those horses.

6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - 

Spyder, RegalCharm, iridehorses

7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - 

I like being me. :lol:

8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -

Spyder, Regal Charm, iridehorses, Angel_Leaguer 

9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - 

Maybe not steal (since I've stepped away from the dark side :wink: ) but I'd love Spy and the gray.

10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -

Spyder, my carrot buddy, and RC and his jokes. 

11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB 

My carrot buddies.

12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -

Getting locked out and having 2/3 of my carrots swiped. Watch out, carrot thieves! :razz:

13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - 

If one carrot is at risk, let all carrots be at risk. 

14. What You Like Best About The BB - 

The fun and humorous attitude. 


15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-

Not really but I've really learned a lot. 

16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership

When you PM him 'cause you're having a problem he tries to help. 

17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum?

Way too much to mention personally. But, horse-wise my daughter received Joshua, our beautiful boy, in July from Dream Factory. She named him herself. She wanted a name that had meaning. I think she did a good job naming him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*

Way to many to list...

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most -* 

I can't say any of them has really impacted me but I think the breeding posts me the most to be. I love how everyone on the board seems to care about the well being of our wonderful friends. 

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *

The "Why Don't People Like NH?"

*4. Best Username - *

KansasTwister

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *

JDI or Moxie. 

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *

Dumas I would have to say I think...

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *

JDI for sure, she is such a smart, beautiful talented young woman. 

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*

Lacy-Free_Sprtd

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *

My2Gelding's Cobalt (always has been and always will be one of my fave breed of horses)

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood *

JDI, Kentucky, Appylover31803

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *

Same as above!

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*

Don't really have one, if I think of one I'll add it! 

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB *

The fact that threads get deleted.

*14. What You Like Best About The BB?*

I love most of the people, the photo's and occasionally I like to see a good debate! 

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?*

I've taken alot of JDI's (Allies) training advice and it's really helped me out! Thanks Girl! 

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*

I'm sad to say nothing, I've never spoke to him! But he has a great board!

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *

2008 has been a rather slow year for me, but I have to say it's been a good year. Nothing tragic...the most important thing would probably be wathcing my little guy grow up. He has developed and changed so much over the last year.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*

Not sure, there have been many great threads. 


*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *

There have been a lot of debates that I have been involved in that have just reaffirmed what I believe in. 


*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *

"Why don't people like Parelli Now?" or any of the NH threads. I get heated, but they really are fun threads. 

*4. Best Username -*

JubileeRose (pretty!) or Sissimut-icehestar, I still have no idea how to pronounce that, but it's a cool name 

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *

This one goes to either Dumas_Grrl or Moxie or FehrGroundRanch. I enjoy reading all their posts. 


*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *

Dumas_Grrl, FGR, Moxie, Spyder, My2Geldings... I'm sure I'm missing people. 


*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *

There are a few I'd choose from... but we all live such different lives, it would be neat to just set foot in a few peoples' shoes... for instance, FGR is a very tough amazing woman with a great herd of horses and the most adorable son ever... Spyder has amazing dressage experience I'd like to steal... Moxie is an amazing woman as well. Siss lives in a country that sounds really cool... and I would be Moomoo for a while just to steal her pony. 


*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*

I've met some amazing people through this board (Tiff, Kelly ) ... some people I haven't met and would like to: Spyder, Dumas_Grrl, appylover30831 (Darylann, I can never remember how those numbers are arranged!).. my brain isn't with me, I'm sure I'll add more later. 


*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *

FGR's Dillon or M2G's Cobalt... *grinn!*


*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*

Umm... Dumas or Jazzy, they have a way with words. However I love reading a lot of the comments from most posters. 


*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *

There are many people I really have come to consider a friend on this board. Tiff (FGR), Kelly (M2G), Darylann (Appy), Brandon (obviously Brandon..), Bobbie (Moxie), Rachel (rachloveshorses), Tayler (um, can't remember username.. oops)... I really shouldn't be doing this post now, my head's still fuzzy from pain meds, I will add later. 


*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*

Many many .. er... discussions. This whole board has changed its appearance, and I LOVE the chat room. 


*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *

Yes - I would be in control (hahaha) kidding. Mike does a great job as well as all the mods. Keep up the great work!


*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *

I haven't been banned yet for speaking my mind!


*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*

This whole board has furthered my horsie education, I feel more "learned" now from participating and reading.... and I've met some wonderful people. 


*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*

He keeps the integrity of the board up, which is more than a lot of people can do in other places. 


*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *

Oh man, lots... and I'm sure you've all head all about it!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*

wow, I'm having a hard time choosing one

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most -* 

I just have learnt so many things, they will change how I care for and ride my horses !

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *

Every one in the debate section, I didn't post a lot but enjoyed reading them

*4. Best Username - *

I've always loved Farmpony's username

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *

JDI

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *

JDI and claireauriga

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *

wow, uhm.. I'd love to try being banoota, since she lives in such a far away place (for me) 
and Tamma, I envy her finnish speaking skills !

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*

Tamma 

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *

both of M2G ones

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood *

way too many ! just all of you (well almost all :wink

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *

I'd have to say Tamma

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*

Don't really have one, if I think of one I'll add it! 

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB *

The fact that threads get deleted. (second that)

*14. What You Like Best About The BB?*

Just how friendly and interesting everyone is !

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?*

Not really

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*

I've *lost* many hours on here thanks to his great forum:lol:

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *

Getting my horses, graduating (and losing my nephew, but not in a good way)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

1. Your Favorite Threads of the Year - Ones with cute pictures :lol:

2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - The NH debate ones  

3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - The NH ones

4. Best Username -PoptartShop
5. Most Inspirational Poster - Moxie 

6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - JDI and Spyder's (esp in NH threads)

7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - JDI (I wish I was smart)

8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person - Jubilee Rose (so I can tie her up and steal her horse!:twisted 

9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - Jubilee 

10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood - Appylover, FarmPony, Dumas

11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB - I have no friends :-( 

12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year - watching a camel do flying changes

13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - too many subforums!

14. What You Like Best About The BB - the friendliness

15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live? - I have to say I love JDI :lol: And all her honest advice.

16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership - No NH section 

17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum?
Probably starting college and 4 year anniversairy of Moo and 5 years riding


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

add claireauriga to my number 6 too 


> I haven't been banned yet for speaking my mind!


lol!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> My youngest daughter is giving me another grandbaby in about 5 months
> I have 4 now, 1 granddaughter and 3 grandsons. Maybe I should hope for another granddaughter to kind of even up the numbers. LOL>>>


Congrats, RC, on the new grandbaby!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Joshie, the others live away from me , but this one is
going to be close, I am going to enjoy spoiling her/him then 
sending her/him home. LOL


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
Probably rider's weight support group and anything with pictures.
2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
*Really anything that has good advice and guidance.*
*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
*hmmmm don't know of any*
*4. Best Username - *
*DashAwayAll hehe sounds neat*
*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
*JDI, FGR, Appylover### lol (sorry DarylAnn!)*
*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
*Same as above, plus RC, Moxie, Spyder, Joshy, Brandon, Mike, AKPaintlover*
*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
*WEll, I don't think I would want to come back as anyone because their life has already begun , I'de like to come back as a little girl born on a farm
8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
*FGR!! JDI, APPY, Brandon, Mike lol (and there are others I wouldn't mind meeting!*
*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
*OOOh there are lots, I just forgot which one's they were! Cobalt for sure though 
10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
*Appy, JDI, FGR, Brandon, anyone with a good sense of humor!*
*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
*All of my good friends that post when I need help, and the friends added on my list, and others and and and lol*
*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
*Changing of the Forum from green to blue  <------- notice the sad face*
*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
*Nothing at the moment...besides the color lol*
*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
*EVerything, especially the quick responses to posts and the emotion that goes into a lot of posts and the friends.
15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
*I dont' think so, maybe just how I handle my horse?*
*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
*knowlegde, how to handle things that get out of control (I'm a business gal)*
*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *
*Made a break through with Thunder in his training, My little sister had her son, I spent 3 weeks in Kansas and survived, Found out what a ronald mcdonald house is really like. Saw my dad twice*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
I really enjoy this one actually. Show me your faces has been fun. Being able to put a face behind the threads.

2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - 
This one, REALLY complimented with everyone loving Cobalt as much as I do 

3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - 
The git exchange Moxie had started

4. Best Username - 
Sissimut-icehestar no idea what it means, but just sounds so neat.

5. Most Inspirational Poster - 
I don't know I find anyone inspirational per say, but I couldn't see this forum without a lot of people such as Moxie, JDI, Duma, Spyder, Regal, Fehr, moomoo and so many more. Mainly all the regulars. All send out different vibes, advice and input.

6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - 
JDI, Moxie, Fehr, Duma, Regal, Vidaloco

7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - 
Not sure I get this one...

8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -
Moxie, Tiffany, moomoo, free_sprtd, Vidaloco, ahearn

9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - 
Oh man, I should start a new post for this one.

10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -
JDI's. I pretty much agree with EVERYTHING she posts, saves me a lot of work with replies :lol:

11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB 
JDI and Moxie

12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -
Not anything specific I can think of 

13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - 
Have the main page look a little less juvenile. I could do without the banners for kid games.

14. What You Like Best About The BB - 
The amount of great posters and experience and input they share on this site to help and assist others with their equine mounts.

15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-
I think I've stolen something from everyone 

16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership-
I've had my angry moments.

17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? 
I gained a great friend.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*
-Thread of a million replys«´ AKA Random Chat. You can always chitchat over there without any clear subject.

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
I remeber how somebody told how she has had a lot of troubles in her life but she was strove trough them and survive as a winner.

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
Some of debatings.

*4. Best Username - *
-Can't say  I once met very interesting username when I was greeting new users. I don't remember her/him name anymore but it was the most hilarious I've ever seen.

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
-Moxie, Joshie.

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
-Hard to say. Most of you have a lot of potential topics and I can't name any favor user. 

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
-Jehanzeb, Moxie

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
-It would become a long list if I decided to compile a list. I could say almost everybody. Maybe the most of all I would want to meet Jehazeb, claireauriga, Moxie, JDI, RC, DashAwayAll, Spyder and Sis. 

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
-I haven't got to know with your horses so I'm sorry but I can't say. I would still steal some who is kind and obedient. 

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
-Who doesn't? You all are so kindly. 

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
Sissimut-icehestar, DutchHorse(?)
Ps. M2G, I think that icehestar means icehorse 

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
-Hard to say, again.

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
-No comments :wink: 

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
-A kind, open, supportive atmosphere.

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
-Not truly.

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
-He has managed to keep this forum very friendly. Even if I disagree with him in some issues I've to say that I admire him skills to keep whole the group together and kindly.

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *
-I graduated my upper secondary (senior high) school in the spring.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*
General Off topic - Thread of a million replys because you can talk anything and everything without have to create a new thread.
Technology section
Hobbies section

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
 None so far

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
 debate section

*4. Best Username - *
 ArabianAmor - makes me think of me being a General with heavy armory along with 10,000 of my men coming out of mountains to conqure . I know it's strange but that's what it makes me feel.

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
 Claireauriga, Beduoin, RegalCharm

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
 
Claireauriga, TaMMa, Sissi, Beduoin, ArabianAmor, Regal Charm and others who brings interesting issues to read.

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
 hmm, I don't know.

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
 Everyone here but mostly 
Claireauriga - Would love to meet up in a coffee shop and discuss different issues of life
Regal Charm - Would love to meet up and go for horse riding on a sunny day around lake side and then go for fishing.
TaMMa - would love to go for Cary Rallying with her 
Beduoin - Would love to go for horse riding in open desert followed by a dinner at night.
ArabianAmor - Would love to go for lunch followed by photographs of different places. If possible would love to visit OCC.
Sissi - Would love to have her hand cooked coookieeees some day!

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
 None so far

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
 Regal Charm, TaMMa, Sissi, Beduoin, ArabianAmor, Claireauriga and some others whom names aren't coming into my head

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
Well I haven't been onto this forum that long to say but maybe get some in near future.

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
 err? you mean event as in event in calender or something else? I don't know?

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
 Nothing so far though might consider bringing back debate section

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
 Friendly, open, understanding, supportive atmosphere

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
  None so far

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
 He has good understanding of different issues perhaps because of running a very good forum?

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *
 Many things to mention here


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -*
Thread of a Million Replys! its so random! i love it! haha!

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
many of them have impacted me in different ways

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
oooooooooDashie, lets begin the fun 
that one would always bring a smile to my face

*4. Best Username - *
ArabianAmor-i always thougt that name was pretty
Sissimut-icehestar-not sure how to pronouce it..but its awesome!
DashAwayAll-it makes me want to run
amandaandeggo-makes me hungry
Snapple122-makes me thirsty

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
eh, why cancel anyone out? 
everyone has thier inspirational moments!!

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
Regal Charm, Spyder, girl_on_black_pony, lots and lots more!

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
umm..not sure...Salty_alydaR!! haha!! jkjk!!

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
katieandduke-shes awesome..
katie, if your reading this..i hate you!! lol jk!

Brandon-he gives me a lot of good advice

Kentucky-we have some good talks in chat

Gingerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr(that enough r's?)- brianna seems like a cool person

BarneyBabby- i must understand why wolves are so intruged by her
BB, i HAVE to meet Vlad!!



*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
i HAVE to have Solon!!
and i also want all of QuarterPony's gypsy vanners!!:lol:
oh! and i also love Winter Filly's Cilantro!


*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
oh thats easy!! DashAwayAll!

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
basically all the people who i got to know in chat!
ya'll know who you are!!

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
uhhmmm...idk

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
i wish it was easier to steal people's carrots!! haha!

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
its got a great atmosphere

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
umm..not really

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
he keeps the peace...yup, thats about as frank as i can put it

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *
i was the new kid for the first time! sophomore year. i have a lot of new friends and i love them all!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
I like the threads that have jokes in them... gives me a smile for the day
2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - 
I like learning about different things that I can try with my horses... and anything that helps guide me through life
3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - 
Cant think of any
4. Best Username - 
I like free_sprtd... just makes me think of being able to run and do what I want with my life. 
5. Most Inspirational Poster - 
Probably Moxie... we just seem a lot alike
6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - 
Regal Charm, Moxie, Joshie... but I like reading them all!!!
7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - 
I think Ill stay myself... we all have different walks in life.. but that is what makes us unique
8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -
FarmPony, Regal Charm, Moxie, Joshie, Brandon
9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - 
I love Free_sprtd's "Thunder" Im a sucker for buckskins/duns... and he just looks like a good little guy!!!
10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -
Regal Charm- you just seem like a good ole guy that has done many things in life... thanks for helping bring me up when Im down
11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB 
I think many of you have helped me since Ive joined in
12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -
Just getting to meet everyone
13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - 
Maybe being able to give the horses in the stables treats
14. What You Like Best About The BB - 
I like being able to vent on here (sorry guys), even if no one reads it it still makes me feel better
15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-
I guess people have made me look at the way I do things, be it myself or my horse
16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership
Thanks for everything you do Mike!!!! i dont know how you do it
17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? 
I guess just living my life everyday like its my last. Many things have impacted my life this year and I just have to keep taking it in stride with my head up


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
*Umm... I like all the jokes. heh heh 

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
One I posted a while back about breeding my mare

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
debate section

*4. Best Username - *
Spyder 

*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
hmm...idk

*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
Salty, Moxie, Farmpony, Spyder, Brandon, amanda,...anyone on my friends list

*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
Pshh, me! haha jk i really dont know

*8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
Salty, Anamda,... BAH! WHO AM I MISSING?!

*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
umm...idk

*10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
TaMMa, Claireauriga
 
*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
hm no one is really my friend here... :'( lol!

*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
....

*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
I miss the green!

*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
It's very friendly and informative. There is no judging or cliques and whatnot

*15. Has Any One Person, T**hing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
no

*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
Well I definately like how he's a part of this forum

*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *
CALEB. heehee


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It looks like almost everyone misses the old color!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

*1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
*i dont know. i liked alot of threads. one that really pops out at me was the thread made by horselover_4e in the breeding section awhile ago. which exploded into a huge argument..or QP's thread, which resulted to her banning.*
2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
not sure.
*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
the most recent natural horsemanship one. 
*4. Best Username - *
 i like Allie's alot even though i dont like dressage. (JustDressageIt)
*5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
 Allie (JDI), Kentucky, Moxie and Farmpony, Chelsea (gotxhorses)
*6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
 Moxie, JustDressageIt, Farmpony , DashAwayAll, Mike (admin).
*7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
 no body really.*
8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
 JDI, FGR, GotxHorses, Appy, Brandon, Kentucky, Salty_Alydar, Moxie, Farmpony.
*9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
 Solon's Draft, Appy's Gem, FGR's old Stally whos been sold :-(*
10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
JDI, Appy.
*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
 i have met Appy, JDI, and Chelsea (gotxhorses) from being on this forum
*12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
 the HF upgrading and loosing its greeness. ):
*13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
 the color.
*14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
 how nice every is. and i love how helpful mike and all the mods are. *
15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
nope.
*16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
 i dunno.
*17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum? *
 *
*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bump because I think this is such a great thread.

Oh, and thank you to all who have mentioned me (shameless, I know! haha.. just wanted to say thanks though  )


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Allie-How dare you be so popular!
I am saddened by my name only being mentioned once! LOL! Just kidding! It is really interesting to find out what people think about this forum. I haven't got time to post and think about these, so hopefully, fingers crossed I'll do it soon! Great thread!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Before I add my answers, I wanted to say how flattered I am to have been included on so many others' lists. It truly has been my pleasure in posting here with all of you. You guys are all just an amazing group of people, each day I learn so much from all of you, and I've made so many amazing friends. *Thank You*.
*
1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
*Well all of mine of course!!!!!! lol Really, there are so many, I would be hard pressed to choose just one.

*2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - *
Probably my "I'm Just So Disgusted". Not only has that experience impacted me in so many ways, I hope that some of the younger group members read that, and learned a thing or two from my mistake. Not only being able to let it all out, but being supported by such an awesome group of people has helped enormously. 

*3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died - *
 I haven't seen many threads that have been locked or deleted due to unwanted behavior. I would have liked to have seen my gift exchange idea go through. 

*4. Best Username - *
I have always liked Farmpony, it seems so simple. Solon seems exotic, My2Geldings is funny because she has a gelding and a mare. lol

 *5. Most Inspirational Poster - *
I dont really draw inspiration from just one single poster, I draw more from the group. Although Kansas_Twister has pulled a few of my heart strings here and there.

 *6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - *
Farmpony, My2Geldings, Kickshaw, JDI, FGR, Dumas', Dashawayall, 3Neighs, Rustic,Appylover3053489579482758409284

 *7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - *
Myself.

* 8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -*
 My2Geldings, Kickshaw, JDI, FGR, Brandon, Kentucky, Farmpony, Dumas', 3Neighs, Rustic, Appylover3095842954920...There are a lot.

 *9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - *
 Pft. COBALT! And of course Solon, and Farmpony's Blue.

* 10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -*
Farmpony, 3Neighs, My2geldings, Kickshaw, Rustic, Dumas', Dashawayall... Anyone who has participated in The Farmpony and Moxie Show

*11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB *
My2Geldings, she's mah girl. Farmpony is my twin, Kickshaw has been like older.. errr... a more mature sister to me, and Dashawayall is like that crazy aunt we all have in our families. lol

 *12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -*
The huge ordeal involving the Debate forum.

 *13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - *
I dont mind the color as much, but I dislike the page loading.. grr

 *14. What You Like Best About The BB - *
 All of the people. The group here is amazing, and without all of us here, there wouldn't be a forum.

* 15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-*
None other than myself.

 *16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership*
Mike has been a great leader, I have been taken back by how nice and calm he is. You know he's gotta be under a lot of stress dealing with all of us, and trying to make everyone happy.

 *17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum?
*Every day is important.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Just bumping this to make sure everyone has had the opportunity to put their bit in.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
*I love all that show faces. I've also enjoyed the Christmas tree one, wish more folks had entered theirs.*

2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most - 
*Gosh there have been to many that impacted me. I impact very easily 
*
3. Thread That You Wish Had Never Died -
*Old threads never die they just get locked/deleted :wink: 
*
4. Best Username - 
*Dumas_girl Hey I know how its really pronounced, I used to have a cat named shythead*

5. Most Inspirational Poster - 
*Sara, Barefoothooves, Ryle* 

6. Poster Whose Threads You Look Most Forward To Reading - 
*Dashaway and Farmpony and Paintedlady but I think the one I hope for the most is Ryle when someone has a sick horse, I'm so glad when she answers them. 
*
7. Poster Who You Want To Come Back As In Your Next Life - 
*Can't think of any. I kinda like me only smarter thinner and richer*. 

8. Poster Who You Most Want To Meet In Person -
*Dumas, Meggymoo, Jazzyrider, Geewillikers isn't on much anymore but I liked her she reminded me of a younger me.
*
9. Poster Whose Horse You Would Like To Steal - 
*Cobalt from M2G and Wikki from Sara*

10. Poster That Always Puts You In A Good Mood -
*3neighs for getting a happy birthday in to everyone or at least trying to. 
*
11. Most Valuable Friend(s) You Have Gained As A Result Of This BB 
*There are too many that have a special place in my heart.*

12. Most Memorable Event From The BB This Year -
*The "do we have a debate or not have a debate" debate*

13. Thing You Would Change The Most About This BB - 
*Having a debate that everyone would stay nice in. *

14. What You Like Best About The BB - 
*The people*

15. Has Any One Person, Thing, Topic Changed The Way You Live?-
*All the english riding topics have made me think about how I ride more*

16. What You Have Gained By Mike's Leadership
*How to control my fingers on the keyboard and when not to hit "enter"*

17. Most Important Thing That Happened In 2008 To You Personally Outside Of This Forum?
*I quit smoking cigarettes which has made me less able to be on the forum (breaking old habits and all) 
*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Before I add my answers, I wanted to say how flattered I am to have been included on so many others' lists. It truly has been my pleasure in posting here with all of you. You guys are all just an amazing group of people, each day I learn so much from all of you, and I've made so many amazing friends. *Thank You*.
> *
> 1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
> *Well all of mine of course!!!!!! lol Really, there are so many, I would be hard pressed to choose just one.
> ...


I love you sweety. You are a doll, sending my love to you from Canada


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> 1. Your Favorite Thread of the Year -
> *I love all that show faces. I've also enjoyed the Christmas tree one, wish more folks had entered theirs.*
> 
> 2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most -
> ...


I just read this one, had missed it! Thank you for your kind compliment  You guys are always welcome to come meet the ****** if you ever are in the area


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> 2. Thread That Has Impacted You The Most -
> *Gosh there have been to many that impacted me. I impact very easily
> *


Isn't it painful to get impacted so easily?:shock:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

when you say impacted i think constipated or impacted like they do to wrecked cars lol


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> when you say impacted i think constipated or impacted like they do to wrecked cars lol


Never heard of impacted cars but I was thinking of impacted stools. Yuck! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You all are just silly thats all I'm gonna say


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> You all are just silly thats all I'm gonna say


Who, me? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

...there was a reason why I kept my mouth shut the first time I read this thread :lol: 

Time for some fruit ladies!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> ...there was a reason why I kept my mouth shut the first time I read this thread :lol:


Really? What about post 15 ?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Really? What about post 15 ?



??? What does post 15 have to do with anything? I visited this thread several times before I posted in it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Really? What about post 15 ?


Until now I hadn't posted anything after the impaction post.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hhahahahhahahaa mmmm fruit.

come on ppl, post your best of hf 2008


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just want to clarify that I am impacted easily because I try to have an open mind and my opinions are not set in stone. Not because I eat too much cheese as some would believe....Geesh:lol::wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

did someone say they needed special ex-lax brownies 
Very good and you will never taste the special ingredients


----------

